# taking progesterone in first trimester



## Zariaanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm 41 and 11 weeks pregnant, naturally, by sheer luck following three failed IVF attempts and having been diagnosed with low progesterone, and one previous miscarriage a year ago. So those who are trying, take heart, it can happen. 

I started taking 200mg progesterone pessaries as soon as I suspected I was pregnant, and I've carried on. I go to a fertility-specialist acupuncturist and she said she didn't think it would do any harm, and that many clinics doing IUI or IVF prescribe it for the first 14 weeks. 

I've run out of 200mg pessaries (a friend passed them on…yes, I know, I know..), and I only have 400mg ones, left over from IVF treatment. There seems to be no sense in doubling the does this far along, and I can feel the hit: it makes my breasts swell even more, makes my skin tingle and makes me feel different, is there any point in doing this? 

My questions: is it worth doing this until 14 weeks without any medical supervision? Is there any damage I could possibly do to myself of my baby? 

Thanks to any who have ideas, 
Zaria


----------

